# Extended Jess's Rotastak cage a bit more.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Jess my Chinese hamster, now lives in a tower block. 

I got the maze unit to add to her cage and she's loving running up and down the tubes and thinks the maze is great.


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

aww looks really good


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

That looks very cool, I'd be worried it'd tip over though lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No it's really stable. Just have to be careful when I carry it to clean it out though but I can dismantle it bit by bit.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks good, she must enjoy the extra space


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

She seems to, she loves running from one wheel to the other down that long tube and back again.:laugh:


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

That looks ace!!! Well done!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

That looks so fun for her!! I bet she absolutely adores it


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments.  I know a lot of people don't like Rotastak for hamsters but it really is the right cage for her because with her being long and skinny I think she would get out of the bars of a cage for a syrian and the dwarf hamster cages aren't very big so Rotastak suits her fine, she looks so happy zipping up and down the tube. I love watching her. :laugh:

The hole in the red thing at the bottom is for the water bottle which I forgot to put on before I took the picture. I've added a bowl of sand now and she loves digging in it. :laugh:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it looks great


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

That Looks Great 
My Lil Gizmo is in a cambridge im getting a hamster heaven though at christmas


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks really great!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucky little hammy!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

you mean she can no longer go and play outside through her huge tube??? 

You cruel mummy, you


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> you mean she can no longer go and play outside through her huge tube???
> 
> You cruel mummy, you


Yes on sunny days.:001_tt2:


----------

